# Conversion de joistick a usb



## logan7508 (Oct 17, 2006)

Bueno el titulo lo dice todo, se puede convertir un joystick a usb? 
Y logicamente de ser posible, como?


----------



## JV (Oct 17, 2006)

Hola logan7508, como poder... se puede pero es complejo porque el gameport o puerto de joystick maneja las señales analogicas de los ejes que convierte a digitales y las señales digitales de los botones. Para poder realizar la conversion tendrias que emplear un micro y conversores analogicos/digitales; toda la información generada por el joystick se convierte en serie segun el protocolo USB y se trasmite a la PC. Algo asi digamos.


----------



## logan7508 (Oct 17, 2006)

ok, muhcas gracias, lo malo es que soy muuuuuuuuy novato, la verdad me sono a ruso y a no se puede, jajaja, de cualquier manera te agradesco


----------



## FavioS35 (Sep 17, 2009)

mejor compra un gamepad con entrada USB, y le sueldas los conectores de cada uno de los contactos del joystick..., pero con mucho cuidado =)


----------



## BURZUM (Sep 23, 2009)

Bueno q se puede se puede pero debes tener ocnocimientos de montado de circuitos, diseño de placas y sobre todo programacion de memorias (con un grabador JDM sera  sufuciente).

Aca http://denki.world3.net/retro_v2.html encuentras el adaptador universal para pads de todas la consolas conocidas y solo tienes q soldar un conector USB donde te indica.

Todavia no lo e probado ya q estoy buscando las piezas.

PDTA: depende de donde vivas, podes encontrar la memoria ATMEGA48/88/168-AU facilmente si no tienen stock te va salir mas caro y puede ser q todo el sistema salga mas caro q uno ya hecho.


----------



## rvjamaica (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola,yo me puse a soldar en los terminales de los pulsadores y dejaron de funcionar,no se que es lo que le pasa,en la prueba del joystick de dispositivos de juegos del pc,me aparece como si estuviera pemanentemente pulsado,sabeis que es lo que ha pasado y si tiene solución?.Algo que creia tan facil...
Gracias.


----------



## gca (Nov 18, 2009)

Volve a calentar las terminales y separa el estaño entre las dos partes del terminal que seguro se te puentearon.

Saludos


----------

